# Need Some Help To With This Video



## Silverbear (19/8/14)

This lady is attempting to show how to refill a carto for a cig-a-like, but I am damned if I can see what see is trying to demonstrate. Need someone else to perherps tell how or what she is doing.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

As far as I can gather she is trying to show off her tits while being sloshed.

Also, some sideshow about filling a carto... and doing so pretty poorly.
Basically just forcing liquid into the carto through the little airhole at the bottom, by using the little sleeve that the carto came packed in.


EDIT: a few hours later, i caught on to your *wink*; I'm clearly way too old and too married...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/8/14)




----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/8/14)

Now that's some really nice tips....
TIPS I said !!

P.S. I confess that I had to watch the video twice as I saw no demo on the first attempt - it really takes concentration.

P.P.S. Now I'm wondering if Rip Trippers got some inspiration off this video for his signature saying ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

I'm sorry, you guys lost me, is this video somehow vape related?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> As far as I can gather she is trying to show off her tits while being sloshed.
> 
> Also, some sideshow about filling a carto... and doing so pretty poorly.
> Basically just forcing liquid into the carto through the little airhole at the bottom, by using the little sleeve that the carto came packed in.


 
@Silverbear 
a few hours later, i caught on to your *wink*; I'm clearly way too old and too married...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/8/14)

What refill? I never saw a refill vid


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

zadiac said:


> What refill? I never saw a refill vid


yeah, checked it again.... something about a condom, will try watching it again later, I know she's trying to tell us something


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

I watched. I focused. I liked. No idea what it was about but I was concentrating all the way thru. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

